# X Box Live + Forza 3 Theme pack



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I've just bought an x box off wor kid!

I bought it primarily for Forza and to play X box live with my mates of Fifa and things like that.

Was going to buy a licence for X box live from the tinterweb as mentioned in a previous post they can be had for about 25 quid.

Now when looking play i saw this - is the Forza 3 theme pack worth the extra 10 quid?

Also where abouts are the best places to get games from? there is a 2nd hand game shop in town where I can get games like FIFA 09 for 4 quid. Forza is 40 quid... am i going to get much cheaper than this?

Thx for any info - Im a bit crap when it comes to consoles and stuff! give me a DA polisher any day of the week


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

tbh you will struggle to get Forza cheaper as it is still in demand - I think pre owned in Gamestation was £37.00. I tend to just look in Gamestation when in town and see what I fancy - the 2 for £20/£30 offers are usually good if you don't want the absolute latest games.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i got that pack still can't find the forza add on might be because i already have the game with the second disc


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

I got the limited edtion one which is £55 in the shops I got it from tesco online for £44


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

ukhotdeals often has the cheapest price listed


----------



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/537293/forza-motorsport-3-xbox-360-29-99-d


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/174243 £30


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

There's a graingers games on the way home from work - will swing by tomorrow 

Cheers folks!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Ordered of eBuyer!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

This one is good for searching. If you register and enter how much you want to pay for a game it will let you know when someone is doing it for that price http://www.gamestracker.com/


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

i think & don't quote me on this that silver Live members get Gold membership free for the duration of this weekend


----------

